# Coils on new build not heating properly.



## RBoy (15/8/16)

Hey Everyone.

Just fired up my new vape and I think i stuffed up somewhere.

I fired up the unit to check if the coils heat up evenly, which they do. However, the coils do not heat up fully before the 10 second protection kicks in. The mod is currently firing at 65w, 3.69v , 0.21 ohms and the current levels off at 17.2A.

Gear: RX200s , 3* 30Q batteries and a Limitless Plus tank with included two coils. Everything brand new as of today.

I haven't wicked yet....

Any thoughts?

PS: Just noticed, where the coil meets the screws - it glows as soon as the unit is fired.

Thanks

Rb


----------



## ET (15/8/16)

Loose post screws? Wire expands and contracts a wee bit when heated and cooling down, after firing coils for the first few times it's always a good idea to check and tweak the screws a little tighter again. Not too tight though. If the problem persists, take a pic of your limitless with coils and lets see what we can puzzle

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (15/8/16)

You are quite close to the amp limit of those batteries and that's why they take a while to fire up the coils. You will need to increase the wattage to 70 or 75 for a quicker ramp-up time.


----------



## zadiac (15/8/16)

...but then it will be a warmer vape.


----------



## Andre (15/8/16)

Could be hot legs too. Strum lightly on the coils with the point of a screwdriver or similar. Fire, strum again....a few times. As @ET says, makes sure that post screw is tight enough.


----------



## RBoy (15/8/16)

Thanks guys.

Screws are now tighter.

Cloud at the moment are great - Flavour not so much. Ideally, with this built what Watts/Amps should i be looking at?

/cant really see much from side due to the cotton.


----------



## ET (15/8/16)

Close your airflow some, line up what's left of the airflow opening to match up with coil. Increase to 70 or 75 W. Give that a go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RBoy (16/8/16)

So, I chucked the coils that came with the tank and made my own. Much better.

Flavour still a tad muted when compared to my IJust2 - will practise some more.

Thank you everyone.


----------

